# Makes Me Sick



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I will keep this short not to bore you.
Put in at Tanners last wednesday night as i was putting in there was a big flat bottom boat with a giant cage in the front and you guessed it a live well the size of the boat with nothing but big Flatheads in it, putting frsh water on them before they left. Truck had a big sign FRESH LIVE FISH.
When is the DNR gonna stop this BULL ****


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

may be for a pay lake too.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I dont care if there the president of the us its not right.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

I can almost guarantee its the same guy that everyone else on here sees every once in a while. He owns two paylakes. Since I dont have a single thing that is good to say about the man, or his fishing and hunting ethics......"My momma said not to say nothing at all"


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Read this and take it for what it's worth, this guy you don't "like" may just be licensed, and have all the permits required by law. 
Not saying the thought or sight of it doesn't disgust or anger anyone for the sheer numbers being harvested, but if it's legal it's no different than an off shore fishing vessel in the ocean that puts meat in the freezer section of the grocery store or in Jungle Jim's fresh fish market.
LMJ


Information Maintained by the Office of Code Revision Indiana Legislative Services Agency
06/03/2008 12:56:37 PM EDT
IC 14-22-13
Chapter 13. Commercial Fishing License for Waters Other Than Lake Michigan

IC 14-22-13-1
Waters of the state other than Lake Michigan and Ohio River; license
Sec. 1. (a) This section applies to the following:
(1) The waters of the state.
(2) The boundary waters of the state, except Lake Michigan and the Ohio River.
(b) The department may issue to an individual who is a resident of Indiana a license to use in and to possess for use in the water seines, hoop nets, fyke nets, basket traps, basket nets, or trap nets under rules adopted under IC 4-22-2 upon payment of the following fee:
(1) For seines, except legal minnow seines, twenty dollars ($20) for each one hundred (100) yards and fraction thereof.
(2) For each dip-net, hoop-net, basket trap, basket net, trap-net, or fyke-net, four dollars ($4).
As added by P.L.1-1995, SEC.15.

IC 14-22-13-2
Ohio River; license
Sec. 2. (a) This section applies to the Ohio River waters of Indiana.
(b) The department may issue to an individual who is a resident of Indiana or Kentucky a license to use in, and to possess for use in, the water seines, nets, or other commercial fishing gear under rules adopted under IC 4-22-2 upon payment of the following fee:
(1) For an Ohio River commercial fishing license and ten (10) Ohio River commercial gear tags, one hundred twenty-five dollars ($125).
(2) For each block of ten (10) Ohio River commercial fishing gear tags, fifteen dollars ($15).
As added by P.L.1-1995, SEC.15. Amended by P.L.155-2002, SEC.6 and P.L.158-2002, SEC.5.

IC 14-22-13-3
Tags
Sec. 3. The director shall prescribe and cause to be affixed to each seine, net, basket net, basket trap, trap-net, fyke-net, or other commercial fishing gear licensed under this chapter a tag that will identify the net or other gear with the license issued.
As added by P.L.1-1995, SEC.15.

IC 14-22-13-4
Unlicensed individuals accompanying licensee
Sec. 4. An individual, while commercially fishing for a person whose nets or other commercial fishing gear are properly licensed or

tagged and the licenses or tags are properly affixed, is not required to possess a license or tag if the individual is accompanied by the licensee.
As added by P.L.1-1995, SEC.15.

IC 14-22-13-5
Possession of certain gear; permit required
Sec. 5. An individual may not possess a seine, a net, or commercial fishing gear, except as permitted in a specific permit from the department.
As added by P.L.1-1995, SEC.15.

IC 14-22-13-6
Adoption of rules regarding Ohio River to conform with laws of Kentucky
Sec. 6. The department shall adopt rules under IC 4-22-2 regulating commercial fishing in the Ohio River that conform with the laws of Kentucky regulating commercial fishing in the Ohio River.
As added by P.L.1-1995, SEC.15.

IC 14-22-13-7
Taking or sale of fish; Ohio River license required
Sec. 7. An individual may not:
(1) take fish with the use of commercial fishing gear from the Ohio River within Indiana; or
(2) sell or offer for sale fish taken from the Ohio River;
without having an Ohio River commercial fishing license issued by Indiana or Kentucky.
As added by P.L.1-1995, SEC.15.

IC 14-22-13-8
Separate fishing license not needed
Sec. 8. An individual who has an Ohio River commercial fishing license does not need a fishing license under IC 14-22-11-8 to fish in the Ohio River.
As added by P.L.1-1995, SEC.15.

IC 14-22-13-9
Validity; expiration
Sec. 9. A license issued under section 1 or 2 of this chapter:
(1) is valid for one (1) year; and
(2) expires December 31 of the year for which the license is valid.
As added by P.L.1-1995, SEC.15.

Skip Ender Navigation
accessIndiana
Agency Listing INShape Indiana Policies Text Only Contact Webmaster Help Go
Due to payment portal issues, several applications on IN.gov are currently unavailable. We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

It's a real shame what some folks do to our resources - I'll leave it at that!


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

what, Shame on the ODNR of KY Oh, and Indiana?


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I agree that the shame in on the DNR. What I was told by a higher up ODNR official was that the only commercial fishery in Ohio is on Lake Erie. Commercial Fishing anywhere else in Ohio is illegal. However, he also said it is legal for a private pond owner to take fish from public waters to stock their pond. If this guy in reference is a pay lake owner, what he is doing is actually legal.

That doesn't mean I agree with it being right and think we should be able to put a stop to it.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> If this guy in reference is a pay lake owner, what he is doing is actually legal.


my guess is the guy is stocking a paylake,which would not be legal,unless he has a commercial license(ky or ind) ,which i would guess he has,thereby making it legal.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

it was probably the guy as mentioned earlier. and as stated this can be done legally, as much as we all find it irresposible and wrong. but for the record, dont badmouth the guy unless you know him, i disagree with his ethic 100% but he is not a bad guy at all, this is just how he makes his living, i have heard many stories of him breaking the law but, i havnt heard of him loosing his commercial liscense wich he would have if these stories were true. it could be worse, what if the thousands of "anglers" that fished paylakes flooded our rivers, wich is worse loosing some catfish to a paylake or loosing our access to litter and seeing those same fish instead of being caught over and over in a little pond being taken out on stringers. i dont want to cause huge argument but i doubt there is anything we can do about this so we might as well learn to live with it and look on the less depressing side of the issue.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

The shame is on KY and IN - Ohio does not permit this type of fishing. I sure wish IN & KY would do something about this, but I'm more likely to be struck by lightning tonight.

There are guys like this all up and down that river. This is why I don't catfish the OH anymore - the fishing has declined to where it simply isn't worth the gas to pull my boat 2 hours each way. 

Instead, I've found much more fertile big cat waters within the same 2 hour drive and without the traffic or commercial "fishermen". OH took a step in the right direction with the new regs allowing only one large cat to be pulled from OH controlled waters per day. Now a guy can only drag one big fish all over town for pictures. 

If only we had half the manpower to enforce these rules.........


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

My point is this, who monitors his catch or cages? has to be a limit as to how many cats he can take from these waters.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Macfish, get the registration number off the boat and call the ODNR and report it. Don't just sit here and complain.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

If you think watching him load all of those fish in his truck makes you sick . You should watch them dump all of the dead catfish out of their hoop nets after the river is up . Those hoop nets tend to spin (such as your dryer )when the river starts to come up such as today . They don't pull those hoop nets just because the river is coming up , they just run them once the river has come back down dump the dead ones and reset the net . What a waste .


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Some people are Funny


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Has anyone other than me help run HOOP NETS on the Ohio R . Anyone ?


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Ive seen them operated.........you are right on the money


----------



## miyot (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't understand. You guys trash another fisherman because he catches some fish. Yet defend those that have really hurt and continue to destroy our fisheries. Industry, sewage from our towns and drugs and chemicals from our own sinks.

Are you affraid he will catch them all, or you just don't like the idea you won't catch the one he caught. I have heard from many here on this site, they don't like my views on the quality of our fisheries. Most have defended industry and our sewage treatment facilities as doing a good job and are happy or satisfied with the quality of our rivers and streams. If I state facts I have read from Orsanco and other agencies on the health of our streams I am ridiculed. This means you Farmboy! 

I just can't believe the fisherman on this site. They should stick togeather and fight to preserve and improve what little fisheries we have left. Some guy stocking his pay lakes, if he is fishing legally, is harmless. Yet all you can do is argue about how bad this is. How many fish are killed when a stream is dredged or chemicals are introduced that we don't know the long term effects of. Perhaps all of them, forever. 

When you argue about things that really have no long term effect and ignore the real problems that continue to keep our fisheries in decline, the battle is lost. There are streams in Ohio that are unsafe to wade in, let alone eat the fish out of. Yet you attack each other for catching fish, to small, to many, and on and on. Wise up. Work on those things that would really make a difference.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Miyot, I think most of the folks here agree with your sense of the "bigger problem" but this particular thread was regarding the commercial aspects of fishing and most agree that commercial fishing is ok with strict guidelines and strong enforcement but basically on the Ohio River, its a free for all. get a commercial license and have at it, I have witnessed the by product of hundreds of dead floating fish while they keep all the cats they catch while sportfishermen are held to strict limits of numbers and size. Day after day of this greedy catch has about rendered the Ohio in some reaches a dead sea when it comes to catfish. Most of us feel stricter regulations, slot limits, reducing the number of bigger fish and more manpower to enforce the commercial laws would help the problem and I believe that is the jist of this thread. 
Please start another thread for the helping of our other fisheries affected by pollution, sewage and urban developement and Im sure most of the same guys would contribute to it as well.

Not trying to be a jerk, just trying to keep this thread on target and have you start another one, the more word that gets out, the better informed the masses will be in regards to what they can do to help

Salmonid


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Whaler said:


> Macfish, get the registration number off the boat and call the ODNR and report it. Don't just sit here and complain.


My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## miyot (Feb 16, 2008)

Salmonid, I am on target with this thread. You guys want to argue about a few fish. I can't believe the commercial fishery on the Ohio is a real problem. My point is, you guys need to blame the problems on a few commercial guys. WISE UP. They are not the problem. Those few with a commercial permit are your fisherman brothers. If you stick togeather y0u are much stronger than apart. While you attack your fisherman brothers, you are not helping solve the real problems. If its a free for all, who are the rich winners. I never met a rich fisherman. However I have met rich men who fish.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

miyot said:


> Those few with a commercial permit are your fisherman brothers.


*Pal, don't even for one second lump me together with someone who is raping the river for his own financial benefit.* (In this case it stock his privately owned pay lake.)  He and those like him may be your brethren, but *NOT MINE*.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Macfish,

I say we go to that certain pay lake and catch those fish and bring them back to the river. Oh yea..... He doesn't allow you to keep those fish!!!!


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Lobby the Ky and Indiana DNR's to change the rules is what you need to do.........Venting is pretty much all thats being done here ( which is fine ).

Imagine if Ky raised the speed limit to 85 MPH, how many would still drive 60MPH? .......not many....would you expect them to do so?.....

If its legal, how can anyone be angry with a guy fishing legally? Its as if you expect these guys to stand there and fold his arms and refuse to Hoop-net River Cats even though he's allowed to do so.

Theres PLENTY of DNR on the the river, see them all the time, and Im sure they check these guys baskets........


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

This thread should die soon enough, but I want to make a comment regarding Thresher's post.

Just because something may be legal, does not make it right. I am within my legal rights to purchase a hunting license and deer tag, go shoot the deer, and then take it to my land and toss the entire carcuss out back.

Legal - yes
Right/Moral - NO

There is a difference & some of us just don't care what is right if we can make a dollar. There are also some of us too darn ignorant to realize what we are doing. How you can sleep at night when you take all these mature fish and toss them in a mud puddle to make money I just don't know 

It isn't like the catfish is an endangered species, but the OH River is currently way under potential compared to what it could be/become. And, it isn't going to get better with operations like this out there every day...


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

I have talked to some of the commercial fisherman on the river down by warsaw ky. and after they catch the fish they send one of the fish to the FDA for testing.At this point the FDA issues some kind of permit or tag and the fish can be sold for food grade. That means it could end up on your plate. The trick is when they send the fish in for testing they send the smallest cleanest fish in for testing and can sell that whole days catch on that tag.The fisherman I talked to told me it was about a three day process and he keeps the fish alive in a above ground pool.When he gets his tag he sells it to a processor. Then you get it on your sandwitch or at the china food buffet sound good?? I don`t know what really happens to the fish after there sold. They could be ground into cat food for all I know.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

I posted that going on the assumption that a commercial fisherman was taking legal amounts of fish............everywhwere you go youll find someone angry about something it seems............I'd like to see someone start an on-line petition that could be sent in the the DNR....I mean, if you spend the time to post and complain abut it why not try to get the law changed?

Laws change everyday...........Get it changed , then when you see a boat netting RiverCats, you can call the DNR and theyll be arrested........


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Thresher - The states of KY & IN don't care much what OH residents think.
The OH cat guys started a petition and most on OGF signed that petition including me. I also sent more one e-mail and a typed signed letter to ODNR. We were as sucessful as we could be within our state boundries. As a result of this effort, new catfish regulations were adopted to protect small lakes from overharvest as well as a good faith attempt to protect mature fish.
You can only keep 6 cats from the small lakes (without looking I believe it to be 650 surface acres) and you can only keep 1 cat over 36 inches per day.

These limitations seem to have been well accepted by fisherman; not many guys have the desire to keep more than 6 cats per man per day. And at one fish over 36 inches it helps to protect the mature trophy fish; especially in times when they are vulnerable.

I'll admit I am not a member of any KY or IN fishing organizations and haven't given a lot of effort at voicing my opinion to DNR in these states. I did send an e-mail a couple years ago to KY DNR regarding the commercial fishing and recieved a form letter, lip service type response. This indicated to me they could care less and just want to continue receiving the fees for the commercial license.

We in OH have no control or say in what happens on the OH River. So we feel the frustration of watching this and not being able to stop it. It still pains me to see/hear about this stuff. But this is exactly why I have made the decision not to fish down there anymore. There are much more fertile waters on the east side of the state....


----------

